# [SOLVED] Computer freezes after startup



## Laur89 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all!
My computer freezes a couple of minutes after Windows loads, no BSOD, it just stops responding. Until about a week ago, it started to work if I restarted after it freezed, but in the last few days it freezed more times in a row, sometimes I have to restart 2-3 times for it to work, other times when I try to restart at first it makes beeping noises and then it starts.
I ran a memory test with memtest86 (9 passes) and it didn't give any errors and I also tested the hard drive for errors and there were none. All drivers are up to date and I don't have any viruses or any new software that could cause the problem.
I had a similar problem about a year ago and it was because the PSU was too low power, but I changed it with a 650W Corsair PSU, so I guess that's not the problem again (or at least I hope so).

I got only 1 BSOD since the problem started to occur:
==================================================
Dump File : 100811-20420-01.dmp
Crash Time : 08.10.2011 14:21:15
Bug Check String : UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP
Bug Check Code : 0x1000007f
Parameter 1 : 0x00000008
Parameter 2 : 0x807c6750
Parameter 3 : 0x00000000
Parameter 4 : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+41317
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor : 32-bit
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\100811-20420-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
==================================================

Here are my system specs:
Processor: Intel DualCore E5200
2 GB RAM
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L v1
OS: Windows 7 32-bit

Any help would be great ray:
PS: I'm not currently at home and I'll be able to test the solutions only in 3-4 days, but you can tell me all the suggestions you can think of and hopefully we'll solve this when i get home.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*

What is the make and model of your power supply? watts?


----------



## Laur89 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*



loda117 said:


> What is the make and model of your power supply? watts?


I wrote in the first post: Corsair, 650W, I don't remember the model name.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*

OHH sorry i usually skim through when I am at work 

First, I would load the windows in Safe Mode and update all the drivers 
You can get the latest drivers from your motherboard manufacture's website 
for your Graphics card you can get them from Nvidia's website 

Then load it to regular windows


----------



## Laur89 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*



loda117 said:


> OHH sorry i usually skim through when I am at work
> 
> First, I would load the windows in Safe Mode and update all the drivers
> You can get the latest drivers from your motherboard manufacture's website
> ...


I installed the latest drivers and I think it's done the trick, I started the PC 5 or 6 times in the last 2 days and it didn't freeze. I hadn't thought about checking the motherboard manufacturer's website, because I have this program for checking if the drivers are up to date and it said I didn't have any outdated drivers. I guess I shouldn't trust it anymore.
Anyway, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*

Glad that it worked out for you 

yes third party softwares for drivers are not recommended 
Best place is to go to Manufacturer's website and get the latest drivers 

cheers 



mark the thread as solved when you get a chance


----------



## Laur89 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*

Unfortunately the problem is back and it's a little worse. In the past 3 days I had some random freezes and also 2 days ago the PC wouldn't even start: the fans were starting, but I didn't get any signal on the monitor, then after a few seconds the PC stopped and then it reattempted to start (without me pressing the button), then it would stop again and so on, so I had to unplugg it. I tried it again after an hour and it still didn't work, but the next day it started, but I still had the freezing problem.
Before this problem reoccured, there was a power failure in my neighbourhood, I mean like 2 seconds, but the PC was on. I don't know if this caused the damage, given that I already had the problem before this, but I thought maybe it could be important.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*

Brand & Model of the previous PSU?
Did you run MemTest one one stick at a time and let it make several passes?


----------



## Laur89 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*



Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the previous PSU?
> Did you run MemTest one one stick at a time and let it make several passes?


The previous PSU was a 400W Thermaltake, I don't remember the model name.

I only tested both memory sticks at once, I'll test them one at a time tonight and I'll post the results.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*

Your previous PSU was very poor quality and could have done some damage.
Please post back with the results of MemTest after running it one one stick at a time and making several passes.


----------



## Laur89 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after startup*



Tyree said:


> Your previous PSU was very poor quality and could have done some damage.
> Please post back with the results of MemTest after running it one one stick at a time and making several passes.


Well this is embarrassing, I just saw I only have one 2GB memory stick lol. I've opened the PC case a few times, but I never noticed there's only one stick in the memory slots.
When I ran the test a week ago there were no errors and I ran 9 passes.


----------

